# The "I'll throw you a tip on the app" line



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

Is a guaranteed no tip situation


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Veju said:


> Is a guaranteed no tip situation


Why would they lie !!!?


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Get a square reader and watch them squirm after you inform them you can take cc tips.


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

It was a lyft ride. I always throw the square reader in the convo when they say they don't carry cash.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Gotcha. I've had people ask how they can tip me in app. Tips aren't part of the uber app "ohh they're nooot? I only have a cc" "that's fine, I can take cc tips" *pax squirms*


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Bpr2 said:


> Gotcha. I've had people ask how they can tip me in app. Tips aren't part of the uber app "ohh they're nooot? I only have a cc" "that's fine, I can take cc tips" *pax squirms*


I've had two bolt at the end of the ride after that exact convo went down.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Veju said:


> It was a lyft ride. I always throw the square reader in the convo when they say they don't carry cash.


I though with lyft they could always tip thru the app.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Lee239 said:


> I though with lyft they could always tip thru the app.


Lyft yes, uber no. Some people drive for both


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I've noticed more than a few guys on Lyft tell me they will tip and then they don't. 

Perhaps they don't realize we can view a list of which trips tipped us and how much.


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

That's alright, the lyft user base is small enough around here that it will catch up to them. There aren't nearly enough drivers to serve the riders imo.


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I've had two bolt at the end of the ride after that exact convo went down.


I hope you 1 starred those clowns.

I had a pax take me 50miles out the city and promise to tip me 20 for part of the dead miles back. Trip ends and he jokingly says he will tip through the app knowing he can't. Then he walks out with a sarcastic laugh. Clowns like this ruin it for other riders and make drivers pessimistic.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

The worst I've encountered was an hour long trip with 4 wanna be kardashians and one of them asked about tips and I told her; at the drop off, she went to get a tip but the one that ordered the ride placed her hand over the purse and shook her head. Slammed my doors too. Pathetic.


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

Bpr2 said:


> The worst I've encountered was an hour long trip with 4 wanna be kardashians and one of them asked about tips and I told her; at the drop off, she went to get a tip but the one that ordered the ride placed her hand over the purse and shook her head. Slammed my doors too. Pathetic.


I've had 4 people(2 couples) out together on their way to have a good time and with loads of money to spare. Rich people it seems. Dressed fresh and to impress, decent people. We had a great conversation and with music and everything. Trip is about to end and one of the guys is about to give me a 50 and his girl is like, save it for the club. SMH.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I've had two bolt at the end of the ride after that exact convo went down.


9 out of 10 can't wait to leave the car after I tell them I take credit cards. 1 star for lying.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Anytime someone talks about tipping or says they're going to tip never tips . Or they'll say they're going to tip big and give you a buck .


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

Tips are done immediately in cash or with the square reader. Everything thing else is just a lie. I smile and move one. Karma is as Karma does


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Those people lie about tipping everyone. When they ask for drink after drink at the bar and instead of tipping after each drink, they say they'll tip at the end, and never tip. When they took taxis, they would ask for exact change back. For non UberEATS food delivery, they would pay for an order that's $19.78 with a $20 and say "keep the change". When getting bottle service, they would stiff the server because "it's expensive enough". When a guy takes a girl on a date and pays the check, he would hide the check from her, write zero on the tip line, then get out before she sees that he stiffed the waitress. 
They're cheap a-hole customers in every service industry, not just this. Just like a waitress will spit in the food of someone who never tips, we have our ways of getting back at them. Lies about tipping lead to 1 stars and then they wonder why they don't get a ride. Now that riders can see their ratings, they can see how much of a jerk drivers think they are. And if any of those jerks leave something in your car, then they will soon learn that scientists discovered a brand new black hole: your car! 
Then there are the people that tip $20 on a min fare


----------



## Shane.C (May 7, 2017)

I had these college brats all pile in my car a week or so ago. I have an uberx cat so it only says 5 people total. It's dark outside and I look in the rear view befor starting the trip and there are 5 people in back plus a guy next to me. I told them the car only takes up to 4 passengers. The liar next to me says he will give me a good tip ( the ride is only like 2 miles so I stupidly went ahead) anyway, we get to the drop off and they all pile out-no tip. My window was down and I hear one of them say "don't spend that tip all in one place!". Well, what they didn't realize if that one of the girls left her Prada high heels in the car. I hold them out the window and pull out in traffic and drop them in the middle of the freeway. A huge 4x4 pancaked them.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Shane.C said:


> I had these college brats all pile in my car a week or so ago. I have an uberx cat so it only says 5 people total. It's dark outside and I look in the rear view befor starting the trip and there are 5 people in back plus a guy next to me. I told them the car only takes up to 4 passengers. The liar next to me says he will give me a good tip ( the ride is only like 2 miles so I stupidly went ahead) anyway, we get to the drop off and they all pile out-no tip. My window was down and I hear one of them say "don't spend that tip all in one place!". Well, what they didn't realize if that one of the girls left her Prada high heels in the car. I hold them out the window and pull out in traffic and drop them in the middle of the freeway. A huge 4x4 pancaked them.


Those heels was your tip! You destroyed it. 
Donate it, write $50 off your taxes, your tax savings is your tip. Or maybe it was the same size as your significant other's or daughter's shoe size. 
I'd have rather tied them together and flung them on a power line near their house, so it would be a constant reminder to her of how she stiffed you.


----------



## CarmEsp (Feb 25, 2017)

Veju said:


> Is a guaranteed no tip situation


I can confirm this. The last thing this happened to me the guy said as he's getting out that I was "such a good driver" (we did have a really nice conversation throughout the trip) and that he "usually put in a 'fiver' but he's not carrying cash at the moment", but it doesn't matter because it was a Lyft ride so he'll "tip me on the app" later. I was not expecting any tips at all before, but after he said this I *knew* that I wasn't going to get any. I was right.

I'm still not sure why he felt the need to say anything at all. All he had to do is say thank you and it would have been one of the nicer rides for me that evening.



Lee239 said:


> I though with lyft they could always tip thru the app.


Which is kind of the point of this thread, I think. Lyft tippers never said anything about tipping on the app, they just did it.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

I've had some good tips on Lyft, but those pax don't say anything. They just do it. Many times I do a minimum fare and am surprised to see a $5 tip. 

I had one family I was taking to a restaurant. Adult children. 
The mom starts digging thru her purse for a tip. 
The son says to her mom not to worry about it. He's got it. 
She says no, i want to do this. But he insists. He's paying and he can tip thru the app. 
He seemed sincere so I really thought a tip was coming. Nothing! 
Why would you stop your mom from giving me a few bucks. Sheesh! Some people!


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I've had some good tips on Lyft, but those pax don't say anything. They just do it. Many times I do a minimum fare and am surprised to see a $5 tip.
> !


Yep this right here is why I'll do Lyft rides but not UberX . I usually troll around in Select/XL only mode and if it's slow I'll throw a couple Lyft rides in regularly that $5 minimum ride ends up being a $10 ride with tip . I picked a girl up a hotel downtown she gets in I see where she's going and it's literally less then 100 yards away , she tipped me $5


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> I've had some good tips on Lyft, but those pax don't say anything. They just do it. Many times I do a minimum fare and am surprised to see a $5 tip.
> 
> I had one family I was taking to a restaurant. Adult children.
> The mom starts digging thru her purse for a tip.
> ...


I drove a mother with her infant to the children's museum.
I folded her stroller and put it in trunk. She gave the infant crackers to quiet him. In my back seat.
Had to shut down and find a vaccum,15 minutes away.
Unloaded and reassembled her walker at museum.

NO NEED TO TIP !

I waited for ,searched for and called a grown daughter and her mother.
Went above and beyond finding them. Should have driven off after they wasted so much of my time searching for them at their vague pin drop at a cemetary tour.
2.3 mile ride back to their motel.
90¢ a mile.
18¢ a minute.
Waze showed a wreck on the Boulevard.
I took a parallel street a block away that ran alongside the Boulevard.

I HEAR MOTHER TELL DAUGHTER NOT SO QUIETLY " HES TAKING THE LONG WAY"

LOW RATING

NO NEED TO TIP !

I got $46.00. TIPS in 4 hours at Pizza hut.

No false complaints from a single Pizza.
Not 1 pizza puked in my car.
No pizza hijackings attempted.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Wardell Curry said:


> I hope you 1 starred those clowns.
> 
> I had a pax take me 50miles out the city and promise to tip me 20 for part of the dead miles back. Trip ends and he jokingly says he will tip through the app knowing he can't. Then he walks out with a sarcastic laugh. Clowns like this ruin it for other riders and make drivers pessimistic.


With THOSE kind of 'tips' I always ask for the gratuity up front. "Can you tip me now? before we start?" If not ... CANX. GTFO of my car.


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

Bus creatures. If a lyft rider says they'll tip, 9/10 that's a no go. I had some girls on x last night that were commenting on my tip box and even suggested they may throw me a dollar. I knew right then that was a minimum fare situation. I've been getting sassy with them and letting them know how cheap they are. Still at 4.97.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Veju said:


> Bus creatures. If a lyft rider says they'll tip, 9/10 that's a no go. I had some girls on x last night that were commenting on my tip box and even suggested they may throw me a dollar. I knew right then that was a minimum fare situation. I've been getting sassy with them and letting them know how cheap they are. Still at 4.97.


My customers would probably try to steal the tip box.

Vagrants can spot a $1.00 in my cupholder in a millisecond.

NO NEED TO TIP !


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

Haha, well I drive in a nice area and my box is locked with a key and zip tied/velcroed to my middle console


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Yesterday,a young lady from Italy down for a convention.
" can we go get my friend at another hotel on way to airport"
SURE.
Friend would not answer e mails.
Friend would not answer expensive international roaming calls.
I park in vallet shuffle( convention of 20,000 & Jazz Fest going on)
She runs in 26 story hotel going god knows where !
20 minutes later her friend appears and I load her luggage also.
Going to 2 separate airline drop offs at airport !

NO NEED TO TIP !
2 lovely ladies," I take Uber all over the world"
Rendered EXTRA favors & services.
NO NEED TO TIP !

Encouraging NON TIPPING in an International Tourist City is a CAPITAL OFFENSE.
PUNISHABLE BY TAR & FEATHERING TRAVIS !

NO NEED TO TIP !


----------



## CarmEsp (Feb 25, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> 2 lovely ladies," I take Uber all over the world"


The fact that she's not American should be clear enough hint for you to forget about expecting tips. Tipping is an American thing, you know.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

CarmEsp said:


> The fact that she's not American should be clear enough hint for you to forget about expecting tips. Tipping is an American thing, you know.


Used to be, until UBER screwed that up.

Thanks Travis.


----------



## CarmEsp (Feb 25, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Used to be, until UBER screwed that up.
> 
> Thanks Travis.


Touché


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

Ive had a couple from wales tip me and also a Canadian before. But they were educated and knew/researched our customs on tipping.


----------



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

Pro tip: if someone says they will tip, they will not. Tippers don't say anything


----------



## since05/16 (Jan 7, 2017)

I'm starting to get the idea they think by giving a good conversation they don't have to tip. Making it too friendly. I think it's their way of scamming us out a tip. Notice it a lot lately. 

My line now.
I have been driving a year this is my small business and how I make money.


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

iUBERdc said:


> Pro tip: if someone says they will tip, they will not. Tippers don't say anything


My last pax last night was a trio, 1 guy 2 girls. It was past the surge but I still got them on 2.0, they asked me if I could stop by Steak and Shake and they would tip me $20.00, I told them I could but if I had a ping I will have to end the trip right there. The line was like 8 cars long and they decided to go home but had to drop one of the girls first. She started to get sick and asked me to pull over, I offer one of my puke bags but she refused, I made it to an empty parking lot where she just let go, I was thinking on the clean up fee and the guy, who was paying for the ride, asked me how much it could be. I told him depending on the mess it can go up as high as $250.00 bucks, he cringed but said nothing. Once we got to her location she got out and we went on to the pax's house. He told me "Just go ahead and charge me for the fee, I don't even want to look back there, sorry about this ride..." He gave me a $20.00 tip as agreed if we stopped at the S&S and left.
I look in the back and there was nothing, just a small sliver of spit on the bottom of the door sill, I put on my gloves and clean it up with a some paper towels and some lysol. Since he was nice about the whole thing and the mess was basically non-existent I didn't make a fuss. I bet he will be wondering for a few days how long it will take for the charge to show up on his bill...
This is the only time in 600+ rides that the pax actually followed up on a tip promise.


----------



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

PepeLePiu said:


> My last pax last night was a trio, 1 guy 2 girls. It was past the surge but I still got them on 2.0, they asked me if I could stop by Steak and Shake and they would tip me $20.00, I told them I could but if I had a ping I will have to end the trip right there. The line was like 8 cars long and they decided to go home but had to drop one of the girls first. She started to get sick and asked me to pull over, I offer one of my puke bags but she refused, I made it to an empty parking lot where she just let go, I was thinking on the clean up fee and the guy, who was paying for the ride, asked me how much it could be. I told him depending on the mess it can go up as high as $250.00 bucks, he cringed but said nothing. Once we got to her location she got out and we went on to the pax's house. He told me "Just go ahead and charge me for the fee, I don't even want to look back there, sorry about this ride..." He gave me a $20.00 tip as agreed if we stopped at the S&S and left.
> I look in the back and there was nothing, just a small sliver of spit on the bottom of the door sill, I put on my gloves and clean it up with a some paper towels and some lysol. Since he was nice about the whole thing and the mess was basically non-existent I didn't make a fuss. I bet he will be wondering for a few days how long it will take for the charge to show up on his bill...
> This is the only time in 600+ rides that the pax actually followed up on a tip promise.


Men with a shred of honor and dignity, a dying breed. Oh how the mighty have fallen.


----------



## 5StarPartner (Apr 4, 2015)

When I drove a cab in Philly, 99% of my customers tipped, on the airport ones that didn't; after the ride I got out and loudly told everyone at the hotel this lady/gentleman did not tip, and not to assist them with anything. You should have seen the embarrassment and shock on their faces.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

5StarPartner said:


> When I drove a cab in Philly, 99% of my customers tipped, on the airport ones that didn't; after the ride I got out and loudly told everyone at the hotel this lady/gentleman did not tip, and not to assist them with anything. You should have seen the embarrassment and shock on their faces.


I don't believe your really did that. For one, you'd be a scumbag if you did. Two, any decent hotel wouldn't let you step foot on their property again if you did that to a paying customer. And they would still assist them regardless of what a crazy cabbie is saying. They're a paying customer, tip or no tip.
Third, it's just not believable.
Sounds pretty stupid


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> With THOSE kind of 'tips' I always ask for the gratuity up front. "Can you tip me now? before we start?" If not ... CANX. GTFO of my car.


Oh don't worry. All my trips where there is a tip agreed to advance, I collect upfront. I had a featured thread on this topic a few weeks ago and and a few guys were getting but hurt because the pax tried to stiff me on the tip and then cry when I wouldnt make an additional stop for her. **** pax.


----------



## 5StarPartner (Apr 4, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> I don't believe your really did that. For one, you'd be a scumbag if you did. Two, any decent hotel wouldn't let you step foot on their property again if you did that to a paying customer. And they would still assist them regardless of what a crazy cabbie is saying. They're a paying customer, tip of no tip.
> Third, it's just not believable.
> Sounds pretty stupid


Just because you're a little weenie, doesn't mean the rest of the world is. Man up, snowflake and stop Uber having its way with you.


----------



## kupalka (Dec 17, 2016)

If they say they will tip in the app, they are lying..so you can give them 5stars


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

If it makes yall feel any better people do the same thing to taxi drivers...

The line "i'll take of you" or "i'll give you a real good tip".

At this point a taxi driver will get anything and everything between not getting paid at all and $100 tip.

Sometimes they even have the nerve to ask for all their change back,
Or the'll let me keep .20 .40 or .60c on a $20+ cab fare.

At this my point i just roll my eyes and thank the maker that i'm getting taxi rates and not uberX rates.


----------



## kupalka (Dec 17, 2016)

By the way..I picked up this bartender in DC and brags about his awesome tips during March madness...he said he made $800 that day from 11am to 2am..15 hrs shift so the guy was pretty exhausted..at the end of the ride, he stiffed me despite of an awesome service with him playing my Spotify app on the IPad at the back...that following weekend, .I went back to this bartenders place in Connecticut ave. Ordered an appetizer and a draft beer. I found him and indeed, he works behind the bar. The place wasn't so busy. As he handed me my beer, I asked him if he remembers me and said that he don't, so I introduced myself that I was your Uber driver the other night, when you were so exhausted but had a great night in tips. So he said oh yeah, So I ask how was your tips tonite and he said it was ok, not like last Friday night. So I ask for the check, and gave him a tip below...thanked him for his excellent service and 5 stars for you. Hope next time, when he brags about how great his tips are, he will learn how to tip his Uber drivers. I gave him a taste of his own medicine

View attachment 106586


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

5StarPartner said:


> Just because you're a little weenie, doesn't mean the rest of the world is. Man up, snowflake and stop Uber having its way with you.


Man up? Loudly complaining that someone didn't tip you is pretty childish. Especially when like you said, 99% were in fact tipping you. You couldn't man up and accept that not everyone will always tip and just be happy with your 99%?
But again, I'm just humoring you since your story isn't believable.


----------



## mytheq63 (Oct 6, 2016)

So I have an example of where a guy said he would tip and then did. I got to his house and he came out and said they would be out in a few minutes, they were waiting on someone who was coming. He said he would make it worth my while if I waited. I was already thinking, uh-uh sure you will. Anyway, 3 of them came out about 10 minutes later and got in my car, and then we had to wait another 10-15 minutes for the final person to show up. I took them to a nice restaurant about 25 minutes away, which was a nice fare in itself. As we were getting close, he asked me how he could tip me, since it was an Uber ride I said he had to tip cash. As I pulled up, he pulled out a $100 bill and said thanks so much for waiting. Made my night, as it had been slow up until then.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

mytheq63 said:


> So I have an example of where a guy said he would tip and then did. I got to his house and he came out and said they would be out in a few minutes, they were waiting on someone who was coming. He said he would make it worth my while if I waited. I was already thinking, uh-uh sure you will. Anyway, 3 of them came out about 10 minutes later and got in my car, and then we had to wait another 10-15 minutes for the final person to show up. I took them to a nice restaurant about 25 minutes away, which was a nice fare in itself. As we were getting close, he asked me how he could tip me, since it was an Uber ride I said he had to tip cash. As I pulled up, he pulled out a $100 bill and said thanks so much for waiting. Made my night, as it had been slow up until then.


Made your night? That would have made my week!

I've had good experiences like that. Not 100, but a nice $20. There are still people out there that keep their word and are just generous tippers.
Unfortunately, a lot of lying cheapskates that make us not want to trust anyone.



Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> At this my point i just roll my eyes and thank the maker that i'm getting taxi rates and not uberX rates.


I've always said, if you're going to be a troll, be a funny troll.
You make me laugh Maers. You can go ahead and stay.


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

mytheq63 said:


> So I have an example of where a guy said he would tip and then did. I got to his house and he came out and said they would be out in a few minutes, they were waiting on someone who was coming. He said he would make it worth my while if I waited. I was already thinking, uh-uh sure you will. Anyway, 3 of them came out about 10 minutes later and got in my car, and then we had to wait another 10-15 minutes for the final person to show up. I took them to a nice restaurant about 25 minutes away, which was a nice fare in itself. As we were getting close, he asked me how he could tip me, since it was an Uber ride I said he had to tip cash. As I pulled up, he pulled out a $100 bill and said thanks so much for waiting. Made my night, as it had been slow up until then.


If I could get $100 in tips every month, I would be a happy driver. Good for you man.


----------



## JasonB (Jan 12, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> I drove a mother with her infant to the children's museum.
> I folded her stroller and put it in trunk. She gave the infant crackers to quiet him. In my back seat.
> Had to shut down and find a vaccum,15 minutes away.
> Unloaded and reassembled her walker at museum.
> ...


Awesome post.



kupalka said:


> By the way..I picked up this bartender in DC and brags about his awesome tips during March madness...he said he made $800 that day from 11am to 2am..15 hrs shift so the guy was pretty exhausted..at the end of the ride, he stiffed me despite of an awesome service with him playing my Spotify app on the IPad at the back...that following weekend, .I went back to this bartenders place in Connecticut ave. Ordered an appetizer and a draft beer. I found him and indeed, he works behind the bar. The place wasn't so busy. As he handed me my beer, I asked him if he remembers me and said that he don't, so I introduced myself that I was your Uber driver the other night, when you were so exhausted but had a great night in tips. So he said oh yeah, So I ask how was your tips tonite and he said it was ok, not like last Friday night. So I ask for the check, and gave him a tip below...thanked him for his excellent service and 5 stars for you. Hope next time, when he brags about how great his tips are, he will learn how to tip his Uber drivers. I gave him a taste of his own medicine
> 
> View attachment 106586


The picture of five stars was a great addition.


----------



## thepanttherlady (Nov 3, 2016)

Took an Uber yesterday and handed the driver a tip. He said "You don't have to do that!"  Told him to never say that again. Accept the damn tip and say thank you. Good grief!


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

I picked up a snooty lady rider at an upscale waterfront condo where two bedrooms start about $800K. She was all decked out, going to some big charity event. I drove her to her son's mansion on La Gorce Island, where the homes are mostly in the $10-$30 Million range. Not all...some are higher.

She gave me the tip in the app tale, and of course I told her she couldn't do that with Uber. She said she could -- they always email her after her ride and she tips with her credit card by replying to the email. I showed her my Square and offered to make life simpler for her. She declined. Still waiting for that tip. 

Gave her my typical 5 Star. I waited two days, and then changed my rating to 1 star. NOT for not tipping -- for LYING.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

kupalka said:


> By the way..I picked up this bartender in DC and brags about his awesome tips during March madness...he said he made $800 that day from 11am to 2am..15 hrs shift so the guy was pretty exhausted..at the end of the ride, he stiffed me despite of an awesome service with him playing my Spotify app on the IPad at the back...that following weekend, .I went back to this bartenders place in Connecticut ave. Ordered an appetizer and a draft beer. I found him and indeed, he works behind the bar. The place wasn't so busy. As he handed me my beer, I asked him if he remembers me and said that he don't, so I introduced myself that I was your Uber driver the other night, when you were so exhausted but had a great night in tips. So he said oh yeah, So I ask how was your tips tonite and he said it was ok, not like last Friday night. So I ask for the check, and gave him a tip below...thanked him for his excellent service and 5 stars for you. Hope next time, when he brags about how great his tips are, he will learn how to tip his Uber drivers. I gave him a taste of his own medicine
> 
> View attachment 106586


I'd have paid in cash and asked for exact change.


----------



## Haskel45 (Feb 9, 2017)

Shane.C said:


> My window was down and I hear one of them say "don't spend that tip all in one place!". Well, what they didn't realize if that one of the girls left her Prada high heels in the car. I hold them out the window and pull out in traffic and drop them in the middle of the freeway. A huge 4x4 pancaked them.












Aww man am I a sucker for happy endings, chalk one up for the good guys.


----------



## Krystalline (May 8, 2017)

UberDezNutz said:


> Anytime someone talks about tipping or says they're going to tip never tips . Or they'll say they're going to tip big and give you a buck .


I seriously had a fellow uber/Lyft driver the other day (I do both apps and he said he did too) that I took to DC (he didn't feel like driving from Owings mills to DC so he called an uber lol) but we had a decent conversation about tips and how we both always tip extra, which I always do because I used to be a server, but he was preaching how he always tips $10+ to drivers and this MF really handed me 2 crumpled ones smh


----------



## Maudee (Feb 13, 2017)

kupalka said:


> By the way..I picked up this bartender in DC and brags about his awesome tips during March madness...he said he made $800 that day from 11am to 2am..15 hrs shift so the guy was pretty exhausted..at the end of the ride, he stiffed me despite of an awesome service with him playing my Spotify app on the IPad at the back...that following weekend, .I went back to this bartenders place in Connecticut ave. Ordered an appetizer and a draft beer. I found him and indeed, he works behind the bar. The place wasn't so busy. As he handed me my beer, I asked him if he remembers me and said that he don't, so I introduced myself that I was your Uber driver the other night, when you were so exhausted but had a great night in tips. So he said oh yeah, So I ask how was your tips tonite and he said it was ok, not like last Friday night. So I ask for the check, and gave him a tip below...thanked him for his excellent service and 5 stars for you. Hope next time, when he brags about how great his tips are, he will learn how to tip his Uber drivers. I gave him a taste of his own medicine
> 
> View attachment 106586


Love, Love, Love That...Thank You!!! Really wish all Uber drivers will do this.


----------



## kupalka (Dec 17, 2016)

Maudee said:


> Love, Love, Love That...Thank You!!! Really wish all Uber drivers will do this.


I've been driving for about a year now, partime only Friday and Sat during bar nights in DC, I always pick up bartenders and servers, and most of them, about 90% of the time brags about their awesome tips from customers and don't tip their Uber drivers...happened to me a lot of times and I don't understand it.


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

Good thing you got him home safely so he can live another day to spend all that tip money.


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

CarmEsp said:


> The fact that she's not American should be clear enough hint for you to forget about expecting tips. Tipping is an American thing, you know.


But When in Rome, do as Romans (or Americans do) tip
Recently I stopped by a Hooters restaurant for Take Out. Paid bill with debit card, added tip and a note: "If you take Uber, please don't forget to tip your Driver. " Thanks.
I would think she showed it to fellow workers.


----------



## Thebiggestscam (Oct 11, 2016)

Bpr2 said:


> Gotcha. I've had people ask how they can tip me in app. Tips aren't part of the uber app "ohh they're nooot? I only have a cc" "that's fine, I can take cc tips" *pax squirms*


Yea but in reality even if the pax does tip a couple bucks doesn't square charge per transaction fee after the initial free trial period


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

2%


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

thepanttherlady said:


> Took an Uber yesterday and handed the driver a tip. He said "You don't have to do that!"  Told him to never say that again. Accept the damn tip and say thank you. Good grief!


Working as a cableguy, we're not supposed to accept tips. In fact, we could get in trouble for it. So I always turn it down at first. If they insist, then I'll take it.
When I first started UBering, my first instinct was also to say no. So I kind of understand a driver saying that. But I got over that really quick.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Working as a cableguy, we're not supposed to accept tips. In fact, we could get in trouble for it. So I always turn it down at first. If they insist, then I'll take it.
> When I first started UBering, my first instinct was also to say no. So I kind of understand a driver saying that. But I got over that really quick.


I have always tipped the cable/telephone/service/repair technicians at least $20. They're always appreciative of the tip.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

DocT said:


> I have always tipped the cable/telephone/service/repair technicians at least $20. They're always appreciative of the tip.


And we thank you for it.!!


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

Thebiggestscam said:


> Yea but in reality even if the pax does tip a couple bucks doesn't square charge per transaction fee after the initial free trial period


2.75% for swiping a card. So on a $10 tip square takes .275 or .28 and you get the rest ($9.72). That is better than taking 0% of $0.00 tip.

My last square tip was $4.00. Square too $0.11 and deposited $3.89 in my account.


----------



## AudiMan (May 9, 2017)

I have a set of the most interesting man tipping signs in my car and below them Visa/MasterCard. Really gets the point across. Really makes the tightwad pax uncomfortable.


----------



## Loomis24 (Nov 28, 2016)

Two memorable one for me.....

1. Pulled up to house in 2x surge. Rider asked if I mind waiting 10 minutes for another couple. I said no as long as he didn't mind me starting the ride while we wait. To which he said go for it brother and launched a $20 in my hand!

2. First time Uber Rider on an $8 ride asked me what I consider a good tip. I said whatever you feel comfortable with as every little bit helps. She handed me a $20, and said thanks for making my first ride so nice. Haven't heard that in a while! Lol!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Loomis24 said:


> Two memorable one for me.....
> 
> 2. First time Uber Rider on an $8 ride asked me what I consider a good tip. I said whatever you feel comfortable with as every little bit helps. She handed me a $20, and said thanks for making my first ride so nice. Haven't heard that in a while! Lol!


I've also had good experiences with first time riders. The most recent one I picked up a couple from a fancy wedding at a winery. 
He's from a small town and hadn't used Uber. 
They had taken a taxi to the wedding. He pulls out cash and asks me how much. Probably thinking it's similar to taxi fare. 
His girl tells him it's already covered. He didn't really get it at first and was a little bothered that she was paying for the ride. 
So he asks me if$20 is a good tip. Asked me to be honest. He really thought he might be being cheap. I told him that's more than enough! 
$20 on a 2.0 surge fare.


----------



## Loomis24 (Nov 28, 2016)

There's still some good ones out there. Even got out and had a smoke with the one while waiting on the other couple. Was a nice break in the action for the evening!


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

At some point drivers will have to realize you're not getting tips, especially on Uber. People don't carry cash & you can't tip in app. What do you expect?


----------



## Uber Steve LV (Sep 28, 2015)

I say this with all honesty, during the World Final Rodeo that we have here in in Vegas, those damn Cowboys and Cowgirls are some of the most generous people I have ever had the pleasure of dealing with. My neighbor, who runs a steak house at one of the hotels, said he and his staff will miss them as well. I actually had to tell a lady she tipped to much. She gave me $20 for UNLV to MGM. She said she had nothing smaller, I reached into my cup and had a roll, literally a roll, and said I'll give change. I gave 10 back.


----------



## CarmEsp (Feb 25, 2017)

Doowop said:


> But When in Rome, do as Romans (or Americans do) tip


I thought it was obvious that I was talking about his expectation, not about what people are supposed to do.


----------



## Lavarius (Dec 12, 2016)

No tips for Uber drivers in Australia. Nobody has even offered.

But then again, no tips given really here for anything... staff in service industries are paid acceptable wages and aside from the occasional tip at a nice restaurant we don't bother. Or if I'm drunk and leaving a taxi sometimes I feel charitable. With the system here though, ultimately the person left out of pocket is the business running the service.

I freak every time I go to the US not knowing who to tip or who not to tip. Once I didn't tip a hairdresser, found out later we were meant to and I was dead-set devastated. Always tip over there otherwise.

Nope, in Australia the only tips are "Never leapfrog a unicorn", and horse racing tips.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Lavarius said:


> . Once I didn't tip a hairdresser, found out later we were meant to and I was dead-set devastated. Always tip over there otherwise.
> 
> .


Never go back to a hairdresser you didn't tip. You might not like your haircut the second time around.


----------



## Lavarius (Dec 12, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Never go back to a hairdresser you didn't tip. You might not like your haircut the second time around.


Yeah good call. It was in WI, don't think I'll be going back there while my ex gf still lives there...


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

Servers, bartenders, drivers, bell hop(which I never use), barbers, nail salons, maybe a Starbucks barista depends how I'm feeling. Basically anyone working for slave wages. I tip my yard trash guy a buck if he has to haul a bunch of stuff.


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

Lavarius said:


> No tips for Uber drivers in Australia. Nobody has even offered.
> 
> But then again, no tips given really here for anything... staff in service industries are paid acceptable wages and aside from the occasional tip at a nice restaurant we don't bother. Or if I'm drunk and leaving a taxi sometimes I feel charitable. With the system here though, ultimately the person left out of pocket is the business running the service.
> 
> ...


When in Rome......it works....


----------



## colpuck (Nov 15, 2016)

Thebiggestscam said:


> Yea but in reality even if the pax does tip a couple bucks doesn't square charge per transaction fee after the initial free trial period


98% of something is better than 100% of nothing.


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

This^


----------



## ToughTommy (Feb 26, 2016)

I speak up if someone on foober says I'll tip in the app or can I leave it on app.
Last time I did a nice restaurant manager said do you trust me to walk inside to get money ? Sure! Came back and gave me a twenty on a ten fare. There are nice people


----------



## Shane.C (May 7, 2017)

kupalka said:


> I've been driving for about a year now, partime only Friday and Sat during bar nights in DC, I always pick up bartenders and servers, and most of them, about 90% of the time brags about their awesome tips from customers and don't tip their Uber drivers...happened to me a lot of times and I don't understand it.


I've noticed this too. I've always heard that servers and bartenders are usually always good tippers, but apparently that's a lie. I get sarcastic with them now. If they get out on an Uber ride and no tip, I always roll down the window and say, "thanks for the tip!" And then 1 star them. I used to go over and above, but now it's basically...get in and get out! No extra stops, no help with luggage, no waiting, no phone charging and no changing radio stations. They pay practically nothing for a ride and all they will get from me is a ride. Nothing more.


----------

